# Instaling a BOV



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

*Installing a BOV /info*

Hi, i have some qestions about how to install a BOV on a CA18DET

as i know so far the stock CA18DET comes with a bypass valve, wich has the same function as the BOV, 
first i want to ask if there is any improve in saving turbine life and performance if the stock bypas valve is replaced with a BOV

if i get a stock BOV from an S15 will be good enough or i need something better

if a BOV is fited to the CA18DET the bypass valve stay were it is or i need to remove it?

what is the right way to proper setup a BOV

i heard something about recirculating or not the air from the valve, what is this?

sorry to ask all this qestions but i did not find the answer searching on google

will be the stock S15 BOV a good/cheap solution?

what is the part number of the stock S15 BOV


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

There was no by pass valve/ BOV for the stock CA... So any BOV is better than none...
As for BOV setup Cllick here


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> There was no by pass valve/ BOV for the stock CA...


thx for the url
but regarding that bypass

http://electronik.3x.ro/bypass.jpg

i think u know this file NISSAN_S13_MANUAL 2a.PDF

on page 30 it says something like

"check the bypass valve......"

why they say something like this on a CA18DET manual if no bypass was instaled (stock) , and there are many referances in thys pdf to the bypass valve.i may be wrong but it is not this PDF the service book/manual of the 200SX (R)S13 with CA18DET
untill now all the info read in this pdf was real and worked on my car, even part numbers


----------

